# Invasion at southern border



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While the liberals and communists call Donald Trump crazy, the President is right- it really is true that we are being invaded by thousands of illegal and sometimes dangerous immigrants. It's literally on camera. The evidence is there for everyone to see.

I believe that those in our government who are holding back barrier/wall funds are committing treason against our country by allowing a known, and possibly dangerous invasion to occur. Any subsequent death or injury to an American citizen could and possibly should be tied directly to Pelosi & associates? I think the lawsuit might stick.

Your thoughts?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> While the liberals and communists call Donald Trump crazy, the President is right- it really is true that we are being invaded by thousands of illegal and sometimes dangerous immigrants. It's literally on camera. The evidence is there for everyone to see.
> 
> I believe that those in our government who are holding back barrier/wall funds are committing treason against our country by allowing a known, and possibly dangerous invasion to occur. Any subsequent death or injury to an American citizen could and possibly should be tied directly to Pelosi & associates? I think the lawsuit might stick.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I think you are 100% correct. The sad thing is it is all coming down to politics; the dems know that if Trump gets his border wall, it is a win for him, and they just can't stand that. They have been working overtime trying to prove that Trump is anti american, and a racist. They are besides themselves that there is no evidence of Trump colluding with the Russians. They can't the fact that he is doing just what he said he would do; they have been saying they would do something for years, but never seem to get anything done. I also think that they also afraid that the public will finally see what they have been getting away with and they will lose their cushy jobs. They have all used their positions to become rich at the taxpayers expense.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to think it was just the government in kuhootz with big business to get a steady flow of cheap labor.
Now I think it's that and a much more important long term goal. Get 10's millions of these folks across the border and then make them citizens. Once they are citizens, they get to vote.
Once they get to vote, bye-bye Republican Party.
Once the Republican Party is gone, the Democrats take over and put their socialistic utopia in place.
Once that happens, we become Venezuela in about 10 short years

Why are our youth so stupid? Why after so many examples in history of the failures of socialism, do they still persist?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Why are our youth so stupid? Why after so many examples in history of the failures of socialism, do they still persist?


Think "public education".

Ralph


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Do we have a problem with our southern border too? Hope Bill Nye and Trump are not friends lol.

https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/did-bill-nye-just-suggest-the-u-s-will-have-to-annex-canada-to-grow-crops


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

there was a lot of stupidity in that article. The whole annexing Canada and the no roads or ways to transport the crops. I hope Bill Nye didn't really say all that crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How does Bill Nye "the science guy" get away with the fraud he perpetrates on the public?

He's not even a scientist. He's a leftist political hack.

https://medium.com/christian-intellectual/why-bill-nye-is-not-a-scientist-and-why-it-matters-20b6e3fc3fee


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Do we have a problem with our southern border too?


Maybe you should build a wall  ....I am sure sweet Justin could employ your Carbon tax monies.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If we did build a wall, i think it would go North/South between Manitoba and Ontario. Then we need a link road through the US back to the eastern provinces. :lol:


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

carcajou said:


> If we did build a wall, i think it would go North/South between Manitoba and Ontario. Then we need a link road through the US back to the eastern provinces. :lol:


Sounds like the same issue we have with the "Left Coast", and inside "The Beltway"!
Just saying!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Of course, with the majority of our country composed of "Sheeple", I don't see the situation improving any time soon!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Of course, with the majority of our country composed of "Sheeple", I don't see the situation improving any time soon!


Agree. I look at some of the politicians we elect and wonder how can people be so stupid?

Agree part of the blame is on the education system, too.

But what about BAD parenting? Parents have some power over educating (or re-educating) their kids.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> How does Bill Nye "the science guy" get away with the fraud he perpetrates on the public?
> 
> He's not even a scientist. He's a leftist political hack.
> 
> https://medium.com/christian-intellectual/why-bill-nye-is-not-a-scientist-and-why-it-matters-20b6e3fc3fee


Liberals have no problem with calling themselves something that they have not earned. Case in point, that "White" senator that going around and calling herself a Native American.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> Liberals have no problem with calling themselves something that they have not earned. Case in point, that "White" senator that going around and calling herself a Native American.


I think liberals have to lie about how their policies will work every day, but this woman had to lie personally to climb the social and political ladder! 
How about the Native American guy beating the drum in the kids face? He's a real Native American, but used military stolen valor to advance himself! Man thats just pathetic..

Now you got the gov of Virginia who accused his republican opponent of being a racist (remember the ad with the old white guy in the Ford Powerstroke chasing the kids) , Lt. Governor allegedly viciously raping 1 or 2 women and the sec'y of State dressing up in blackface.

Then you got "Danang Dick" (Richard Blumenthal) the senator who used stolen military valor to advance his political career. Why hasn't anyone gone after this clown?

Of course theirs 2-tiered justice Hillary Clinton. Destroy evidence??? No problem!

All democrats caught with their own scandals. All excused and still "serving the public". What a privlage to be served by them!

Even better is watching their political hack handlers defend them while they roasted republican Justice Kavanaugh for alleged crimes which were never proven.

This stuff is just too sad and funny at the same time.

God Bless President Donald Trump. Hes the one with the guts to keep exposing the failures of our government!


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think pocohontis apologized the other day for it. The wall will be built. Invade mexico and push the border south so the wall wont be so long.....All this military spending for what? Use the military to start expanding our borders and gain resources.


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

My guns have been oiled and standing ready. I have been peering through the curtains late at night and walking the perimeter of my property waiting for the first waves of the invasion since Nov.

But nothing.

Funny how the migrant caravan disappeared the day after the mid term elections. Got me already to fight a war that never materialized.

But I am being sarcastic and you know it.

I can sit here and debunk every single item of erroneous information on your perceived scary Mexican invasion straight from UCIS, but you wont believe me. Even if I provided links to the source of my information. You dont want to believe me.

It is more fun for you to be scared of an imaginary boogey man than face the facts of true statistics.

You will claim its a deep state set up providing false information on a Federal website. Or a multitude of reasons, to not believe true facts and stats from thee agencies that govern immigration.

And as you quivver with fear in your ivory white tower of AOC, a freshman congresswoman from the Bronx, you are really showing your true learned paranoia as fed to you through the bitter nipple of Fox News. You may have forgotten there are 434 other congressmen and women in the House of Reps with a cumulative hundreds of yrs of service.

But a young Freshman from the Bronx makes you grip your 12 Ga shotgun just a little tighter. Ha!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice drive by cut n paste there olschool.



olschoolsteel said:


> Funny how the migrant caravan disappeared the day after the mid term elections. Got me already to fight a war that never materialized.
> 
> [bunch a rambling deleted.]
> 
> you are really showing your true learned paranoia as fed to you through the bitter nipple of Fox News.


Ok. The implication here is that the immigrant caravans were conjured up by Fox News as a scare tactic to get voters. I do not get any of my news from Fox News, yet I knew about the immigrant caravans, and from mainstream media sources. So either the claim here is bullshit or mainstream media sources are regurgitating Fox News news.


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

Raise your hand if you ever heard of a yearly migrant caravan before Trump was elected?

Sure, there was a caravan of migrants coming to our border for asylum. Yes it was reported by many outlets.

Only one stoked the nativist fears that they were full of MS-13 coming to rape and murder your daughters, wives, and grand-daughters.

Listeria infected lettuce has killed more in this country this yr than the invading migrant caravan.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't watch tv. I find it too biased,one way or the other.
But go ahead and bore us with all your statistics that show the border isn't being overrun and how walls won't work. While you're at it, show us how all the policies a retard like AOC is touting will really work. Like trains eliminating aircraft, millions of buildings retrofitted with solar panels and wind mills, and people who dont feel like working get to stay home and get paid.

Might be fun!
Links are boring, just lay down your info. Got work to do.

Scared? Not me. Just concerned at how the liberal "news" is dumbing our youth down to useful idiots (think Karl Marx). 
Never was a believer in socialism, communism or believed in handouts for doing nothing for any reason other than natural or man made disasters or other extreme reasons. Also dont think its useful to elect communists who promise everything, but have no math to prove they can do it.

Venezuela or bust!!! LOL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

olschoolsteel said:


> Only one stoked the nativist fears that they were full of MS-13 coming to rape and murder your daughters, wives, and grand-daughters.
> 
> Listeria infected lettuce has killed more in this country this yr than the invading migrant caravan.


Could you look the loved one of a murder victim of an illegal immigrant in the eye and tell them that?

See heres the thing, while what you say about the lettuce is true, stopping anyone from illegally entering the country lowers the crime rate. And while we all need to eat safe crops like lettuce, I think a Listeria outbreak is substantially less of an overt premeditated crime than raping or murdering an American citizen.

It's like the liberals who tune in the mothership of conspiracy theory (CNN) and hear: "statistically, American citizens are prosecuted for commiting more crimes than illegal immigrants". That assumes the relative stupidity of the followers because:

1. It's only a prosecuted crime if you get caught. American citizens have a SS#, DL, home address, bank accounts, etc. they're light years easier to track and apprehend by law enforcement than an illegal immigrant with no address, phone #, ID, voter registration, etc. So the statistics are misleading to anyone with more than a 3rd grade education.

2. If 100,000 immigrants cross the border and they commit crimes/rapes/ murder in the US, wouldn't the amount of crimes/rapes/murders be reduced if the illegal crossings were reduced to 0? Dont the 500+ senators and congressmen we elect take an oath to uphold the constitution? Doesnt upholding the constitution and other articles include protecting its citizens?

If elected officials are aware of those threats at the border and failing to act against those threats, aren't they failing their oath to uphold the oath of protecting the citizens they represent?

Sounds like a lot "higher crime/ misdemeanor" than working with Russian developers to build a Trump Tower in Moscow....

Wouldn't society and the loved ones of the dead and raped be reduced with an effective border? Isn't it worth taxpayer money to spend on a strong border? Would anyone who is against border security feel the same way if someone they cared for was harmed, raped or murdered by an illegal?

I notice all the big politicians and Hollywood types have walls and armed security. They don't have to commingle out on the streets with the same illegal immigrants as the great unwashed do. Yet they want to brand us as "racists" for wanting a wall on our southern border or calling us "bitter clingers" for wanting to own guns for protection.

The hypocrisy of the elite leftists with their walls and armed security is so thick, you could cut it with a knife.

Must be fun to sit in an ivory tower with wealth beyond imagination, walls and armed security and call millions of your vulnerable underlings "racists" and "bitter clingers" when you don't have a worry in the world.

My how virtuous they must feel.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

olschoolsteel said:


> Raise your hand if you ever heard of a yearly migrant caravan before Trump was elected?
> 
> Sure, there was a caravan of migrants coming to our border for asylum. Yes it was reported by many outlets.
> 
> ...


it's not just MS-13.All I have to do is look and see who is in the county jail.looks like 6 are currently in jail for sex crimes 5 of them are Mexican.They want to live here but live like they did in their country that is the problem.Live by our laws or stay out,that includes immigration laws.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I see that the ol' groundhog has stuck his head out of his hole for his annual appearance and to spew his ignorant liberal vitriol. Maybe if we are lucky he will not make another appearance the rest of the year. Watch out for those conibears! :huh:


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Could you look the loved one of a murder victim of an illegal immigrant in the eye and tell them that?
> 
> See heres the thing, while what you say about the lettuce is true, stopping anyone from illegally entering the country lowers the crime rate. And while we all need to eat the crops like lettuce, I think a Listeria outbreak is substantially less of an overt premeditated crime than raping or murdering an American citizen.
> 
> ...


Why yes, I could look the loved one of a murder victim in the eye and say that. You know why? The loved one of a murder victim will not base their sorrow or anger conditionally upon the race or ethic origin of the person accused of the crime.

Do you think country music fans feel just a little bit better knowing that the man who shot their loved ones in Las Vegas was white, so there is some modicum happiness found there?

Ah crime. Those scary brown people and their crime...

There are bad apples in every segment of this society. Criminals come in all shapes and colors. some undocumented immigrants commit crimes.

BUT 1.6% are felons.

8% of Americans are felons.

Immigrant population is up in Las Angeles 57% since 1980

Violent crime rate is down 59% since 1980

In Miami, immigrant population is up 49% since 1980

Violent crime rate is down 71% since 1980

In New York, immigrant population is up 49%

Violent crime rate is down 76% since 1980

The crime rates have gone down with the influx of immigants over the last 30 yrs. You are still living off the assumption that more immigrants = more crime. You are wrong.

So you cant fault a Congressman for voting against wall money for blocking immigrants that cause less crime that your local Westboro Baptist Church.

The potential for a person to do harm is not directly related to their immigration status, as any individual has the potential to do harm. The relatives of the 11 dead and 7 wounded at the Pittsburg Tree of life synagog did not immediately inquire if the shooter was Muslim, Black or Mexican.

Thats purebred homegrown terrorism that a wall will not prevent.


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

Vol said:


> Well I see that the ol' groundhog has stuck his head out of his hole for his annual appearance and to spew his ignorant liberal vitriol. Maybe if we are lucky he will not make another appearance the rest of the year. Watch out for those conibears! :huh:


Show me the vitriol...

Told you'all. Even faced with facts, you would mis-characterize my words.

I get the feeling you dont like seeing information that goes against your beliefs, that you have based on faulty information.

But its not a big deal, it's like (locker room) boileroom talk. Nothing will come of it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

olschoolsteel said:


> The potential for a person to do harm is not directly related to their immigration status, as any individual has the potential to do harm. The relatives of the 11 dead and 7 wounded at the Pittsburg Tree of life synagog did not immediately inquire if the shooter was Muslim, Black or Mexican.


According to this article, illegal aliens not only commit crime at a much higher rate, it is exponentially higher.

http://fairus.org/issue/illegal-immigration/scaap-data-suggest-illegal-aliens-commit-crime-much-higher-rate-citizens

If you want to compare the Hispanic crime rate to the black crime rate to the white crime rate, Hispanics are slightly less than blacks, but much more than white crime rate.

bottom line is that you can twist statistics to prove any point. There are estimates that the net cost of illegal aliens to American taxpayers is in the neighborhood of $120,000,000 per year or so.

Democrats and Republicans have been kicking this can down the road for years. They both want the Hispanic "voting block" and will ignore the will of the AMERICAN people in order to garner votes and keep their hold on power.

Personally, we should bring our troops home from Europe, Korea, and the Middle East and place them on the Mexican border. We are being invaded and too many "Americans" are blind to the consequences.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I hate to say it, but you all are being trolled; you all are pissing in the wind here. It is typical of a liberal to spew statistics that meet their narrative without collaborating evidence.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

olschoolsteel said:


> Why yes, I could look the loved one of a murder victim in the eye and say that. You know why? The loved one of a murder victim will not base their sorrow or anger conditionally upon the race or ethic origin of the person accused of the crime.
> 
> Do you think country music fans feel just a little bit better knowing that the man who shot their loved ones in Las Vegas was white, so there is some modicum happiness found there?
> 
> ...


I see you deployed liberal tactic #1 to destroy the opponent/end the discussion.

Call them racists. 

Any crime that can reasonably be prevented should be prevented. Building a border wall WILL reduce crime. Its an inescapable fact. Not doing so greatly increases risk from foreign invaders, no matter what their skin color.Crime after building wall under San Diego down tremendously. Crime from illegals after building wall in Israel virtually zero. Crime after building wal on Czech border almost zero.

Walls just work.

Now you can list thousands of crimes committed by American citizens, and no one cant refute them, but you can't refute that fact allowing illegals to cross the border adds crime. In fact, the act of crossing the border is a crime within itself. If 1,000 illegals cross the border and 100 of them commit a crime, then crime has risen. You cannot refute that, no matter how much you call someone a racist. So no matter how much you try to skirt the issue, illegals crossing the border adds to crime.

Your little list of statistics is cute, but your proclamation that it coincides with an increase in illegals is silly. The decrease in crime comes with much better law enforcement: the exponential increase in the use of surveilence cameras, DNA samples, stop & frisk and many other improved law enforcement tactics. Lots of that started coming on line in the 80's. Lets face it, policing has gotten so much better, that crime is down because of it.

Skin color and insinuations of racism are a pathetic liberal tactic to enhance your attempt to be more virtuous than anyone who disagrees with you and diminish their reputation in their argument.

Those Marxist tactics dont work here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pure vitriol here, plus lies implied, even though you didn't write it.

I have no problem with rational discussion but this is little more than a shrieking primate flinging poo.



olschoolsteel said:


> My guns have been oiled and standing ready. I have been peering through the curtains late at night and walking the perimeter of my property waiting for the first waves of the invasion since Nov.
> 
> But nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I have really worked hard to avoid all these kinds of discussions because they go no where good but I can't sit by quietly anymore.

His name was Jim Harris and he was a friend and fellow K-9 officer with the Houston Police Department. July 13, 1982 he was killed by an illegal alien that he had stopped because neighbors called about suspicious people. One of them pulled a gun and shot Jim in the face and then stood over him and shot him several more times. Doctors told us later he would have survived the shot to the face but not the others. Later that night as we searched for the two suspects they came running across a backyard and shot Larry three times. He died recently of those wounds he suffered so long ago. One of the suspects was killed in that shootout and the other was sentenced to death on the testimony of numernous eye witnesses from the Hispanic community. You see they don't like illegal aliens either. He was eventually released to the Mexican government after a great deal of whining and crying and he became a Mexican soap opera star till he was killed in a drunk driving crash. Justice!

Where is the caravan? Call the mayor of Tijuana he might be able to tell you. Not all of them are still there because some have left the commune and crossed the border illegally into this country.

You are right I don't believe you and your statistics because the reality I live in each day says something completely different. When my deputies are constantly placed in danger because the truck they tried to stop for a traffic violation took off down Interstate 10 at over 100 miles an hour only to eventually crash and have 10-12 illegal aliens bail out and run in every direction into our communities, I won't believe your statistics.

When I have to try to find some little girl who is missing because she has been kidnapped and placed in sex slave businesses by these coyotes I won't believe your statistics.

I won't believe you because YOUR "boogey man" shot at me with real bullets from real guns while I chased drug traffickers around the United States, Mexico and Central America. YOUR "boogey man" is responsible for the deaths of several of my friends and colleagues in law enforcement here in Houston. You see 41 years of law enforcement in Houston put me on the front lines of this so called imaginary crisis you talk about.

I don't "quiver in fear" in my "ivory white tower of AOC" but I do fight through the fear in each of these high speed chases or shootings wondering if my chief deputy or sheriff is going to have to go to my home to pick up my wife and bring her to the hospital. Or may be she will have to break the news to my 5 grandchildren that grandpa won't be around for tractor rides anymore.

Come on down sometime and sign all the release forms saying you won't sue me or my family or my department if you get killed and I will be happy to show your all your "statistics" up close and personal.

By the way, those oiled and standing ready guns, bring those with you. The last chase of a truckload of illegal aliens was two nights ago and the last shooting was today. In this one the good guys won. All of us went home this evening.

Buddy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you Buddy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, Buddy.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

olschoolsteel said:


> Raise your hand if you ever heard of a yearly migrant caravan before Trump was elected?
> 
> Sure, there was a caravan of migrants coming to our border for asylum. Yes it was reported by many outlets.
> 
> ...


Sure see you NEVER been on the mexican border , if you have you would not be spewing such bullshit . 12.7 million in meth crossed the other day , $600k in cash was stopped going south along with several weapons , it goes on an on everyday . Being you are a yankee you dont see it as much as some of us do that is closer to the border . Best you just stfu until you see what is REALLY going on down there .


----------

